# chainsaw bar oil as a gear lube



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i started using bar oil for chain saws on my gears . i got tired of cleaning the track all the time . this stuff wont fly off.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not to heavy? Will have to give it a try, the red stuff I use does get a little messy at times. Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow..
Bar lube is some thick stuff...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess it couldn't be any worse than the white lube that PM is putting on their chassis.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Try Mobil 1 instead... 5w..


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

Chainsaw Lube?? Are you serious?

That is the worst possible oil to use for any Slotcar!!

The good Doctor must be a first year resident! 

I smell a malpractice suit in the works!!:freak: 


NICK DANGER


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*switchin to mobil*

I had to try it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna get me some of that 5/30 synthetic.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

One quart will last ages when oiling slotcars...
If anyone can find 0w let me know... The thinner the better..
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't adhere to the "thinner is better" rule when it comes to the bottom hole on pancake powered cars. The thinner oil wicks up into the motor and fouls the brushes and runs out the bottom and fouls the track. A heaver oil (red racing oil or ATF) or even a lightweight grease is not out of the question for the bottom hole, in my opinion. Overall I think that most people worry way too much about special oil formulations for slot cars. Just about any oil that doesn't react negatively with plastic should be a fine choice, including but not limited to sewing machine oil and the synthetic automotive oil. Just don't overdo it. If you clean your cars before you put them away and oil them carefully before you run them they should last a long time.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
I have a couple of friends that use different lubes too. One uses "Marvel Mystery Oil" and the other uses cooking oil. Myself--I have a few AFX racing oil bottles and several bottles of the red Aurora oil. Probably enough to last me this lifetime, anyway.
cheers...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Had an aquaintance that use to use extra virgin olive oil, cars ran great and smelled good too! Only time I'd ever get the munchies from racing a slotcar.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

That's great, RR--I spilled my tea..:lol: :lol:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Over the years, I've tried many things, but for the vintage cars, I keep coming back to the same thing........................light weight sowing machine oil, it looks like yellow water, but is thin enough to not create drag/friction and it's cheap!


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm currently using Marvel Mystery oil; the pint I have should last a LOOOONG time... and AfxToo, the guys I race with have said the same thing about the bottom hole. I've thought about using something thicker there, but haven't gotten around to finding something to keep in my pit box...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

On the bottom hole I use original red oil that has been thinned out with Wahl Clipper oil. I have also used Free Jet Oil also. Very thin, very easy to over oil with...
Scott


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

in the holes on the bottom and through the top plate i use some teflon grease i picked up at radio shack works well and last a long time on my jl i use lubriplate grease for full size autos has teflon in it and is thick enough to keep the motor from shaking as badly as oil till i get bushings installed


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I like Beak Free CLP Gun oil for everything except the bottom aramature hole and I like Thunder Oil for it.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------

